# Conversion TTL - RS485



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola a todos.. acabo de revisar el link de conversion entre RS232 a RS485.. pero me acaba de surgir una duda.. existe algun integrado para realizar la conversion  directamente entre TTL a RS485... lo digo porque deseo realizar una transmision por el  modulo SPI (por cierto no se como se realiza) de un microcontrolador Freescale y elementos remotos (otros microcontroladores) a una distancia de 20 metros. Pero me parece innecesaria la conversion a RS232 ya que para mi no tiene ningun uso.. Cualquier información sera altamente agradecida.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola yamazaky1984, en la página 261 de este libro (PDF), se encuentra explicado como hacerlo con el SN75176, la señal de RS485 se transmite sobre una línea bifilar y termina en una R de carga, por ese motivo se debe convertir de nuevo para alcanzar niveles TTL:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=70001


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 9, 2007)

Gracias Aristides por tu ayuda... pero en la pagina 261 no encuentro información dreferente a la cnversion TTL-RS485


----------



## Aristides (Feb 9, 2007)

Tenés razón, yo tengo el libro en papel y lo que está en la Pág. 261, en el PDF está en la 270:

"6.2.4 Data Transmission According to RS-422 and RS-485"

Voy a ver si encuentro algo más sobre el tema.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 9, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #28, encontrarás un ejemplo.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php

Creo que está más explicado.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 9, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias aristides, con el ultimo documento pude entender mas acerca del voltaje diferencial usado en la transmision  bajo RS485... pero tengo una duda..coando se habla de protocolo RS422 a que se hace referencia..creo que en algun lado encontré qu se trataba de una standard IEEE, pero no se si es  el de los nieveleslogicos TTL.. Gracias por todo fue de grandisima ayuda..


----------



## Aristides (Feb 9, 2007)

OK yamazaky1984, en cuanto a la señal "los bits, siempre son los bits", lo demás es cuestión de tensiones e impedancia; RS232 sirve solo a cortas distancias y a pesar de no tener los mismos valores de tensión que TTL, se puede decir que es compatible , RS422 mejora la distancia con una línea bifilar  y  una R de carga, pero es en una dirección, maestro y varios esclavos, RS485 es similar pero bidireccional.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Mar 5, 2007)

Alguien ha intentado esta interfaz? Necesito realizarla o me aconsejan usar mejor la interfazttl-rs232-rs485? aunque creo que es mas tediosa.. Ayuda


----------

